# advice on setting on my new 55 gallon African tank



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

hey everyone. I just picked up a new(to me) 55 gallon tank. The tank had previously been used for salt water. So it has sand in it. I also added a few pounds of salt (as I had originaly intended to use it for salt water as well)... 

Now I would like to start setting the tank up for africans. But I am worried it might have too much salt in it ?? it doesn't even register on the hydrometer though. Should it be ok ?

The tank has currently been running for about 3 weeks. Should I do like a 50% water change and be all set ? should I be able to add fish right away ?

where can I check out some different ideas for tank decoration, hiding places and other stuff ?? lets see some pics !


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll just put my 2 cents in. Mostly opinions. 

I would say a few good water changes should make it alright.

Putting fish in right away would depend on if it cycled correctly already. Get a test kit and check to see how your water is. For African Cichlids your PH should be around 8.4 or so, your water should be hard, and you should have 0 Ammonia and 0 Nitrites.

African Cichlids really like caves. Get a lot of nice stackable rocks and assemble them on the back wall. I should have some pictures of mine up soon, though don't take mine as an example of how to do it. I'm still an amateur when it comes to decor.


----------

